# Our newborn mule



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Cute!!


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

That is too cute!!! I am going to breed my mare to a donkey after fair, I am sooo excited


----------



## Delta123 (Mar 6, 2010)

*i*

i just realised how cute mules could be


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

He's sooo cute! I love his ears! Please post a pic or two in my thread for foal pics in the Contest Forum


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

aww, the perfect combo! his/her ears are soo cute!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

awww too cute


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Cute ears! :lol:


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Aww I'm a sucker for mules. Theres never any around my area, but I love them.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

That's one of the most attractive mules I've seen.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Awww look at them ears!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_Very cute! Out of curiosity, what are you going to do with him?_


----------



## CiscoKidd (Dec 5, 2008)

Sooo adorable!!!!!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

He's absolutely cute! Love him!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Aww he's so cute!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

oh my! that is so cute it should be illegal.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I DEMAND MORE PICTURES!!

I agree with the above. That much cuteness in one little body should be illegal.

XD


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

That's one adorable baby!!!


----------

